# Ein Objekt anhalten für eine bestimmte Zeit



## Kevin1274794 (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gernen nach einer Zufallszeit ein Objekt erscheinen lassen. Dann hatte ich die Idee mit einem Thread.sleep das Objekt anzuhalten, aber so hält man ja das ganze Applet an. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man für eine bestimmte Zeit ein einzelnes Objekt warten lassen kann bis es dann erscheint? Ich wäre dankbar.

mfg
Kevin


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2006)

```
new Thread(new Runnable() {
    public void run() {
        try {
            Thread.sleep(zufallszeit);
            objekt.setVisible(true);
        }
        catch (InterruptedException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}).start();
```


----------



## Kevin1274794 (25. Apr 2006)

Schönen Dank...ich habs zwar nicht genauso gelöst, aber diese Idee hat mich inspiriert und jetzt geht es. Danke!


----------

